# Legend of Korra



## Minish (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if there are many other Avatar: tLA fans on here... but...

AHHHHH LEGEND OF KORRA OMG omg omg.

Basically, this is a miniseries sequel of sorts that will be airing sometime in the late fall, set 70 years after the original show. The main character is the next Avatar incarnation, Korra; a teenage girl from the Water tribes, who's "ready to take on the world".

She'll be going to Republic City soon on in the series, which is basically a steampunk Hong Kong, where there's an anti-bender revolt going on (not _that_ kind of bender though :P).

Basically, uh, sheer awesomeness coming soon! Anyone else heard about this and is excited?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 24, 2010)

AtLA fan here who says _hell yeah!_

This almost makes up for the movie. I wonder if we'll see if that theory that Airbenders will recover is true or not. If they haven't...


----------



## Adriane (Jul 24, 2010)

Well apparently Aang and Katara had babies so maybe.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think YES is a strong enough word :p


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 24, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> I don't think YES is a strong enough word :p


This~ <3


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not expecting much from the movie; I dislike M. Night Shamalamadingdong. This sounds promising, however.


----------



## Loffyglu (Jul 24, 2010)

................

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Oh man, I was wondering if they'd come out with an AtLA sequel; I heard about this yesterday, actually, and I really think the concept of it sounds pretty awesome. Actually, I kind of wonder if any characters from the first series would make a return, however minor they were; I guess of course it'd have to be one of the younger cast, and it'd probably be just a cameo if anything...

But yeah! My random speculation aside, this is something I'm now really looking forward to |D


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 24, 2010)

<3 unf.


----------



## Green (Jul 24, 2010)

i never watched atla but i've been trying to get into it. mainly because i _really_ like fire clan.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 24, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I'm not expecting much from the movie; I dislike M. Night Shamalamadingdong. This sounds promising, however.


The film is almost universally hated. Most fans were going to boycott it anyway because of the massive racefail, but then the film turned out to be absolutely crap and it has an approval rating of like 8% on Rotten Tomatoes.



Loffyglu said:


> Oh man, I was wondering if they'd come out with an AtLA sequel; I heard about this yesterday, actually, and I really think the concept of it sounds pretty awesome. Actually, I kind of wonder if any characters from the first series would make a return, however minor they were; I guess of course it'd have to be one of the younger cast, and it'd probably be just a cameo if anything...


I want Son of Man With Cabbages :D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 25, 2010)

"My father's cabbages!"

...Okay, that would be gross.

@Teh Ebil Snorlax: DON'T WATCH IT.

YOU'LL JUST ENCOURAGE A SEQUEL, AND _NOBODY_ WANTS THAT.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm probably gonna spend my money on seeing Toy Story 3 again. Or Inception.


----------



## Minish (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm still absolutely gutted over the film. I'm ridiculously optimistic, and I was really excited about it, hoping that the racecasting wasn't _quite_ as bad as people had said, I liked the previews, Dev Patel is one of my favourite actors, blah blah.

...then it got 8% on Rotten Tomatoes and I was like yeeeeah no. When I first looked at it I think it had 2% or something.

As for Legend of Korra... I'm sure it would be better if Korra was just a random Water Tribe girl but I'm giddy at the idea of Korra being a descendant of Sokka. :'D I see lots of Suki in her!

eeee I'm just so excited for this it's unreal. I wonder whether Zuko is still Fire Lord? Whether there _are_ actual Fire Lords still around? *flail*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 25, 2010)

Aang had a _son?_ Who knows _Airbending_? 

This is amazingtasticawesomespecial.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 25, 2010)

POSSIBLY RELEVANT:







Is it bad that I hope they do give old!Aang a mustache just because it looks funny


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 25, 2010)

As Zora probably already knows, I've been fanboying about this for the past few days. Most of my predictions were wrong, but hey.



Vixie said:


> Well apparently Aang and Katara had babies so maybe.


Gotta make them babies so yo race survives, Aang.

And that comic was win.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 25, 2010)

This new series will be MEGAAWESOMESUPERFANTASTICALICIOUSNESS.

Katara should still be alive though. Aunt Wu said that she would die after her third (I think) great grandchild, so yeah.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 26, 2010)

Is there any news on how long the series will be? It sounds like it'll just be the one - Korra only needs to learn Airbending, and the Book of Air is the only one we don't have. 

It's been announced for like ten minutes and I'm already worrying it'll be too short.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 26, 2010)

Blastoise said:


>


AAAAAAAA YES CRAZY FOAMING GUY ILU

... anyway. So excited about this yay <3


----------



## Minish (Jul 26, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Is there any news on how long the series will be? It sounds like it'll just be the one - Korra only needs to learn Airbending, and the Book of Air is the only one we don't have.
> 
> It's been announced for like ten minutes and I'm already worrying it'll be too short.


12 episodes. Just a miniseries. :(

But I really hope that there might be a continuation. I do hope it won't just be the one season... ;-; Unfortunately since Korra already has mastered the other elements it might go that way...


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> 12 episodes. Just a miniseries. :(


D: They better make more. IT'S MY OWN PERSONAL BRAND OF HEROIN TOTALLY NOT A TWILIGHT REFERENCE.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 26, 2010)

Maybe there will be multiple miniseries? After this one they might examine Roku's life more closely, or go even farther into the future.

Or both! We could see all of the myriad Avatars going about their business.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> Maybe there will be multiple miniseries? After this one they might examine Roku's life more closely, or go even farther into the future.
> 
> Or both! We could see all of the myriad Avatars going about their business.


Maybe they'll give us some back story on the last Airbending Avatar before Aang if they do more miniseries. All we know is her name.


----------



## Loffyglu (Jul 26, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> I want Son of Man With Cabbages :D


_YES._

There totally needs to be another Cabbage Merchant/Foaming-at-the-Mouth-Guy/etc...!


----------



## Barubu (Jul 26, 2010)

I want to see the little fire-nation-May's-little-brother-baby all grown up.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 26, 2010)

Barubu said:


> I want to see the little fire-nation-May's-little-brother-baby all grown up.


May? You mean Mai?

I kinda forgot she had a little brother... I doubt Tom-Tom will have any major role but I hope Zuko and Mai themselves are still around... Unless Aang and Katara's son is like really old or something himself (now that I think about it he probably is, being like 70 years in the future or something) I'd expect them to be, or at least a possible child of theirs.

I wonder what killed off Aang, anyway? It's not like the life expectancy is particularly short or anything, there were several people in the show who must've been well over 100 because they remembered what it was like before the war.


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm excited for Son of Man With Cabbages now. I'm wondering now about who will return, if anyone. I'm hoping there will be more miniseries after this, if there's only going to be 12 episodes.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 29, 2010)

Alraunne said:


> I wonder what killed off Aang, anyway? It's not like the life expectancy is particularly short or anything, there were several people in the show who must've been well over 100 because they remembered what it was like before the war.


That guru that Aang went to see was like 150 years old.


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow... I had no idea there was even going to be a sequel-miniseries.  This is actually the first time I've heard of it.

Then again, I had never even watched the show until earlier this year, when I saw a ton of episodes all in a row during the week when my DirecTV randomly gave me a bunch of channels that it doesn't normally get... so it's not too surprising that I've missed some stuff.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Aug 11, 2010)

I am mega excited for this.  I want to see Suki/Sokka babies and Toph's possible babies.

SON OF OLD SWEEPY!  I AM EXCITED I THINK I'M GOING TO EXPLODE!


----------

